# Good Girl!!!



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

I know that this is kind of silly but I had to give kudos to my almost 6 month old Athena. This past weekend a friend of mine from work came over with her family which includes a three year old little girl. Unfortunately my pups have not been socialized with little ones yet due to the lack of them in my family and social circle (my youngest is 13) so I was a little nervous about how the girls would react to such a little human. I was not worried about aggression at all more just being too rough. Athena was a pro with little Lilly anytime Lilly got close to her Athena would down even though her tail was going 90 miles an hour and she was pretty much bathing Lilly in kisses. At one point my son was up in the yard playing frisbee with Athena and Lilly did the magic disappearing act that 3 year olds are known for and ended up right up there with them. My son threw the frisbee and did not realize Lilly was there and it landed pretty much at her feet. Athena of course took off like a shot after the frisbee and apparently noticed the proximity to Lilly about 6 or 7 feet in front of her. She immediately downed and skidded to a stop in front of Lilly then belly crawled the remaining distance to retreive the frisbee. I do not know where she got the idea that she must lie down around little ones but it made me such a proud mama to see her so well behaved.... by the time Lilly was wearing down and snacking on cereal Athena was her best friend lying right next to her and sharing the snack... I could not be more pleased...


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Aw that's so great! Yay Athena!!! I would be proud too!!! Titan HAS been socialized and he's still to crazy around little ones.

That's awesome  I played the whole frisbee scene in my head.. it was cute :wub:


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

wyoung2153 said:


> Aw that's so great! Yay Athena!!! I would be proud too!!! Titan HAS been socialized and he's still to crazy around little ones.
> 
> That's awesome  I played the whole frisbee scene in my head.. it was cute :wub:


It was awesome... scary at first since Athena is more than twice Lilly's weight... but I went from screaming for Athena to cheering her on!!! Now we just have to get rid of the grass stains on her belly.... lol I did not have the heart to make her take a bath after being so good.. lol


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Oh I imagine! I always get nervous when people bring small children to the dog park.. I just see an accident waiting to happen! So happy she behaved well, you gotta wonder how she learned the "down" behavior around her..


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Good job to the both of you! You are raising a confident pup!!!


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

I don't know since she had never experienced little humans before. 

I will use it in high distraction situations (when the stray cat or a rabbit come too close). Maybe she interprets Lilly as the same??


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

Lilie said:


> Good job to the both of you! You are raising a confident pup!!!


Thanks...  But she is the amazing one... she teaches me more than I teach her most times!


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

My2shepherds said:


> I don't know since she had never experienced little humans before.
> 
> I will use it in high distraction situations (when the stray cat or a rabbit come too close). Maybe she interprets Lilly as the same??


That's actually a really good thought.. maybe that's what she was doing.. means you trained her well


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Good job Athena!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

That is fantastic! Great job Athena.


----------

